# budget IEMS under 700/-



## guru_urug (Jan 25, 2012)

I have spent the last few days googling and reading reviews of the well known iems (mentioned later) under Rs 700/- (max) Im still a college going student so I dont want to spend more than that since I travel by Mumbai's local trains and buses. Also I wont always have the time and patience to store the iems perfectly though I handle my stuff carefully.

I will be upgrading from the bundled iems that came with my LG optimus one. The phone will also be the source of music and on occasion my ipod touch 2G and Philips GoGear MP3 Player.

I want to enjoy bass effects as well as clarity of vocals and instruments. I love soulful songs as well as rock songs and bollywood beats. I *dont * want earphones that have absolutely no bass. I like something to pump me up. 

My options are:
Soundmagic PL-11 Rs.550/-
JVC marshmallow Rs.550/-
Meelectronics m2p Rs 550/-
Soundmagic PL-21 Rs.700/-

Now my queries are:
1) Between the iems priced at 550/- which are the best sounding ones? 
Ive read that the meelec m2p is just as good as the other two in the range and also offers a mic(helpful with phone,though not a requirement).
2)I read in one review that the reviewer found the jvc marshmallow to be so good that he even recommended them over the SM PL-30.
3) Ive read that the new soundmagic earphones are durable and have good build quality (contrary to what Ive read here). Im not a harsh user but durabilty is a plus.
4)How much better is the PL-21 to the cheaper alternatives? Is it worth the extra dough? I dont want to spend more for 5% better clarity. Only a substantial upgrade will warrant spending more(Im spending my savings).


----------



## pratzgh1 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have heard all those mentioned and personally own the pl11, Marshmallows and the Pl21's.

My impressions: (Preference given as per ranking - after using them for over a month)

1) Pl11 - Very clear and fun sounding, deliver a good amount of bass. Highs and mids sound very balanced. Only thing is Soundstage is limited. But are superb performers. Love them TOTALLY.

2) Pl21 - Compared to the Pl11, they sound a bit warm, vocals and instruments are clear but not as peppy as the pl11. It too has nice volumes of bass. Very impressive soundstage, but they fall back only because the Pl11's sound a lot fun/lively.

3) JVC Marshmallows - They have a different sound as compared to the Soundmagics, bass is one thing that is immediately noticable when you first hear them. But this is where they also fall back, in most of te songs the bass tends to overpower the mids. It needs a EQ to listen to the mids. They tend to fall weak in the mids and the highs aren't fun. (although heard that the kramor mod opens them up, but its risky and voids warranty). 

Speaking about warranty, it comes only with 3 months of warranty as compared to Soundmagics who have a year of warranty. Also they come with only an extra pair of foam tips whereas Soundmagic earphones come with - 3 extra pair of tips, 1 double flang tips, 3 pair of foam tips, a shirt clip, cable winder and a carry puch, uff!

4) M2P - These i have heard for sometime but on a cellphone and they did seem to impress me. Not as bassy as the others mentioned (may be the cell phone wasn't that good). But they do offer a nice sound and are definately recommended if you want to use it with your cellphone. Sound really nice and are the cheapest earphones with mic combo with that amount of qualtiy sound. Although i was a bit skeptical about the white tips that it comes with, makes it look a bit weird, but not cheap by any means.

I have given you my recommendations. I suggest you to checkout, pristine note store in CBD Belapur, as you can personally audition these earphones and choose what suits your taste. They also have some budget Audio technica earphones which are to be listened to be spoken of.

Do audition before you choose. All the best with the choices. Do update about your purchase.


----------



## guru_urug (Jan 26, 2012)

@pratzgh1 : Thank you so much for the detailed response and your first-hand experiences with the earphones. I didnt know that pristinenote allowed to audition earphones. I'll take a trip to belapur when I get free time. Thanks again..added rep to you 
I'm liking the pl-11 already. How is the build quality of pl-11/21?

Others with similar experiences with the aforementioned iems pls share.

Came across these iems on Pristinenote
Audio Technica ATH-CKL200
any word on those?

EDIT:
I came across this thread on another forum
*www.erodov.com/forums/suggest-iem-rs-600-maximum/47335.html
A few guys from tdf including sarath and pratzgh1 have posted there. Everybody seem to be so inclined towards the marshmallow, claiming that the pl-11 breaks easy. Is this true?


----------



## pratzgh1 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have used the pl11 since 11 months. And have used them very rough (train travel and bike rides), they survived it all. But they did manage to loose connection to the right earpiece when my cousins daughters played tug of war with them. And thanks to the warranty period, got them rma'd from prime. Got a sparkling new set. i am very satisfied with the soundmagics. some have had bitter experiences, but i would say they are really good and sturdy. Do.choose as per your liking.


----------



## Sarath (Jan 26, 2012)

guru_urug said:


> I came across this thread on another forum
> Suggest IEM - Rs.600 Maximum
> A few guys from tdf including sarath and pratzgh1 have posted there. Everybody seem to be so inclined towards the marshmallow, claiming that the pl-11 breaks easy. Is this true?



Back then I was also surfing through HeadFi forums and the Marshmellows were lauded univocally amongst its members. At around the same time I head someone complainign their PL died on them.

But now, I am not so sure. It's mixed response. I think how you treat your earphones is more important. If you are rough, then even the best of build qualities do not make much difference. 

Just don't tag or pull and try (if possible) keeping them in a case. (like the ones you get free with Brainwavz M1) -no pic for now,


----------



## guru_urug (Jan 31, 2012)

Update:
Hello ppl! Went to pristinenote today @ CBD Belapur. Man it was a tough walk up to the shop/home. Its actually a home cum office with dogs and everything 

Anyway purchased the jvc marshmallows from there. Got the blue ones. And boy are they good or what!!!  
Detailed review later maybe.
It was betn the marshmallow and the pl-11. My girlfriend has the SM pl-11 so I bought the marshmallow thinking I could just exchange iems with her if I wanted. But now I dont want to  ....Im very happy with the marshmallows

Damages: 550/- 

Thanks to: 
pratzgh1
Sarath


----------



## Sarath (Jan 31, 2012)

guru it would be great if you can do a small review in the audio section. I will add a link to it in my Earphones buying guide and that way you would be helping others in their purchase too.


----------



## pratzgh1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats bro. Give them sufficient amount of burn in. Happy listening


----------

